# Pics: winter to uhm, spring



## Cricket (Mar 21, 2013)

Middle of winter:






First full day of spring:






I thought I was sick of mud season 'til the last storm!


----------



## fair weather chicken (Mar 21, 2013)

looks the same to me. we got 2 inches last night, but i like this better than last year. hopefully we will have apples and peaches this year. by the way like your animals.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 21, 2013)

A year ago today we had beautiful green grass that was already 4-5 inches tall, based on what the pictures I took look like. Today, grass is getting green (but not the beautiful green it was a year ago), but it is still no taller than 1-2 inches


----------

